# This weekends plans???



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

What are your plans for this coming weekend???


I am excited to be going back home. One of the main reasons was so that I can start looking for property but that has been put on the back burner. I have bigger plans now. Not only will I get to see my father, my sister and her son, I will also get to visit with my Aunt and Uncle and talk about our ancestry and where we are from. I also get to go hiking with my bouncer friend who I am now calling bouncer boy, that is if he isn't off fighting a wild land fire which is what he does besides bouncing. 

Here are the trails I will hiking while I am there... 

https://www.facebook.com/colliermemorial.statepark

https://www.facebook.com/linkriver

https://www.facebook.com/ocewoodsline.trail

My favorite place on earth and where my daddy was raised and where we also had a cabin. I will hike around the Stronghold and other places where I used to play as a child.
http://www.nps.gov/labe/index.htm

For night time fun I plan on hanging out at two different clubs. 
https://www.facebook.com/tequilassportsbarandgrill

https://www.facebook.com/El.Palacio.Elizabeth

And got invited to a celebration at the fairground for the veterans, kinda a biker event so ya, I am in... 
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...2470085687294.67970.1706936664&type=1&theater

My dad is a biker so I am hoping he will go with me for this event. 


Well, that about does it for me and my weekend plans, what are yours?


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Oh, I forgot the biggest event and the whole reason besides property looking is the Restoration Pow Wow, duh, how on earth could I forget that, it is the main event. '


https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=448649851823142&set=p.448649851823142&type=1&theater


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Cool. I will be visiting a remote lake, playing music, building a fire, watching scary 70s movies, and trying to get some ornamental peppers established.


----------



## trish4prez (Jul 9, 2006)

Cindilu, you're getting all that in over a two day weekend, or starting your weekend early?? 

The hiking looks great! Enjoy yourself! 

I'm hoping to see both my kids, my grandson, my parents, and my precious Grandma this weekend.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Trish, 
I am starting early Friday morning so I did take that day off work to travel down there and start hiking right away. Yeah, I have already told bouncer boy that he needs to be able to keep up. He can out hike me any day of the week hands down, but I am going to give it a good run. 

I am not taking my own son because I don't want to hear, mom, mom, mom, we are going to hike where, and mom, I am not going to pow wow. I am on a mission while I am there and I don't want to be slowed down. Just one of the advantages of being single.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm going topless to a convenient store, to see if I'll still get service. Then I'm practicing speaking other lauguages, sarcasm and sexual inuendos, my newest one is sarcastic innuendos...for some reason they come so natural to me.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2012)

I never go to a store without my hat. And I like sexual sarcasm. Even better, sarcastic sex.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

dear Fowler, forget topless, trying wearing this to the 7-11, you'll get a-mazing service!









(knee length leather moto jacket I got at the resale store for $20 as a reward for getting in shape. I need to lose another 5 pounds before going out in public in this haha)


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Nice outfit wyld you look fabtastic!!

I hate to upset the twins though, they were looking forward to standing close to the slurpee machine.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

wyld thang said:


> dear Fowler, forget topless, trying wearing this to the 7-11, you'll get a-mazing service!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


holy hot momma....hot tamalie pie....:bowtie::teehee::gaptooth::angel:


woman...you could rock a burlap sack wearing it.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Saturday I'm going up to the summer camp where I spent a lot of time as a kid. The cowboy that taught me everything that matters about horses(ie, LIFE) will be there for the weekend and I'll get to see him. Haven't seen him for 25 years, I'm so freakin excited--he is a VERY special man. Cherry on top would be if I get to go for a ride :0)


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I wonder if theres a nudist bowling alley?


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Fowler said:


> I wonder if theres a nudist bowling alley?


you really need to get up here in the PNW:rock:


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Saturday is bridal dress shopping with my oldest daughter and the rest of my three days off will be spent packing and moving I really hate moving.


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

Fowler said:


> I wonder if theres a nudist bowling alley?


There's a good raunchy joke in there somewhere! :happy2:


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

Cindilu, my plans don't seem too exciting now! I was thinking about going to the Millersport Sweet Corn Festival here in Ohio. And. Eating...Corn. sigh.
Have fun girl!


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

Packing and restuffing my storage unit. I have nowhere I'm headed but am finally escaping Brrhio 9/4. Can anyone give me ideas about places within 250 miles from Akron to camp for cheap? (South, Southeast, maybe East but definitely not North or West.)P


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

summerdaze said:


> Cindilu, my plans don't seem too exciting now! I was thinking about going to the Millersport Sweet Corn Festival here in Ohio. And. Eating...Corn. sigh.
> Have fun girl!


Actually, I think those are wonderful weekend plans and I lived there I would be going as well.


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

I don't usually plan that far ahead...Ask again Saturday, about 4:00am


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

L.A. said:


> I don't usually plan that far ahead...Ask again Saturday, about 4:00am


4 am is a bit early for a Saturday morning, usually I am busy trying to catch up on sleep. That might be my wake up time this weekend however. At least if I want to complete my to do list.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Is this weekend Labor Day or is everyone just taking three day weekends now? They told us about that happening in the future when I was kid in school.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Leslie, I get about one three day weekend a month off. It's usually my only weekend off. This month I got lucky and got two of them


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

rkintn...be careful and watch ya back etc.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Same as every weekend. Something i enjoy and don't get me in trouble with my friends on the force who while good friends don't cut their friends no slack and a couple of em I think throw a couple extra chapters of the book at us if they do get the chance to catch us just because we are good friends and know they don't cut friends any slack 

Even dodging my friends on the force there are still enough fun things to do that I enjoy.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Just another in a string on rushed weekends for me. Get home late Friday and start laundry while checking the mail that my sister/nephew/son/brother/SIL desposited while I was away. Saturday will be spent trying to get the important things done with the little time I have. I hope this weekend will be spent preparing the garden bed for a Fall garden and sowing a Winter cover crop. I'll also count the cows and goats once to make sure nobody wondered off during the week. Sunday will be a little laid back in the morning, and in the afternoon I'll repack the car and head south for the week. It's not a good routine, but it ends in September, thank God.

Hope everyone else has a fun weekend, in spite of the packing and moving. I don't envy that at all. Be safe if you are travelling.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Geez just reading about what Cindi has planned has tuckered me out. Maybe I'll just go watch Fowler get arrested at the Circle K.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

WhyNot said:


> Geez just reading about what Cindi has planned has tuckered me out. Maybe I'll just go watch Fowler get arrested at the Circle K.


And then there is this ranch that is not to far from my fathers place. Maybe I should go and see if there are any hunky cowboys hanging around. Who knows, Fowler just might be there cleaning out the barns and flinging poo. 

Klamath Falls Oregon Hotel | RUNNING Y RANCH | Hotels in Klamath Falls Oregon

The history with this ranch is at one time while I was a child it was owned by Roy Disney, they sold out to who knows who and turned it into a resort. I used to ride horses on this ranch when I was a kid.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Fowler said:


> I wonder if theres a nudist bowling alley?


You are like a little kid...always naked. :nanner:


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Cindi, I love Collier Memorial, awesome place to camp, I have many happy memories there--good times with my husband and kids, enjoy!


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

St. Joseph Island, Ontario, Canada
I won't be there, but I'll be near there.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

I am going to drink a lot of beer and smoke a few packs of cigarettes. Then maybe throw on my bikini and hang out on a boat on the river....


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Uh huh Shanzone and while I am there I also plan to drink alot of beer, well tequila in my case, maybe smoke a peace pipe and all since it is all about a pow wow after all. And well, I think I will forget about the bikini but hey, go for it. I think you would look cute in one, teehee. Wishing you were here with me, we could have so much fun together.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

I would love to go but you can have a drink (or two!) for me!!! Sounds like you will have a blast!!!


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

shanzone2001 said:


> I would love to go but you can have a drink (or two!) for me!!! Sounds like you will have a blast!!!


Or three or four, ahhhh, who is going to be counting anyways, lol.

Of all times to go down this would be the time, NOT. I still have no idea where to find a corset. 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...78127753.84550.100000767542410&type=1&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...78127753.84550.100000767542410&type=1&theater

I really really do need a corset for this event.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2012)

shanzone2001 said:


> I am going to drink a lot of beer and smoke a few packs of cigarettes. Then maybe throw on my bikini and hang out on a boat on the river....


Me too!! We're just alike! Except no cigaretttes for me. And no boat on the river. And no bikini. And it depends on exactly how many beers is "a lot" But, I will be hanging out(in the garden, probably).


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

Caribou hunting for me and friends. Maybe some lake trout fishing. Can't shoot moose yet. Bummer. Good food, great friends, crappy whiskey and cheap beer!


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

lonelytree said:


> Caribou hunting for me and friends. Maybe some lake trout fishing. Can't shoot moose yet. Bummer. Good food, great friends, crappy whiskey and cheap beer!


That sounds like a lot of fun and I mean that. Dang, almost makes me wish I was headed up that way instead of down. 


Good news, I have a corset.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

shanzone2001 said:


> I would love to go but you can have a drink (or two!) for me!!! Sounds like you will have a blast!!!


Girl when are you gonna have that baby?


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

shanzone2001 said:


> I am going to drink a lot of beer and smoke a few packs of cigarettes. Then maybe throw on my bikini and hang out on a boat on the river....


This my friends is the aftereffect of when the "Fit Hits The Shan"...


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

Well, looks like I'll be huntin' something to do (THIS weekend) after all, coz I found out that the Millersport Sweetcorn Festival runs from Wed Aug 29th--Sat Sept 1st. So it runs right into Labor Day weekend. 

There's some country music going on there though, so I plan on going that Sat coz Neil McCoy is playin'. I've seen him in Nashville, and he puts on a good show! Also gonna have Bo Bice, Little Texas, Joe Diffie, John Michael Montgomery, and some Bluegrass too. Yee-Haw!  

Don't know what I'm gonna do with myself this weekend though.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i'm just going to be pampering my back because i injured it lifting my 4-wheeler so i'm taking the weekend off from going to the country. if i feel good on saturday i plan to go shopping and fill some holes in my preps. ~Georgia.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm......uhm.....going to Texas.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

WhyNot said:


> I'm......uhm.....going to Texas.


Hmmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Raven12 said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmmmm.


So...Raven when are you coming to Texas, Hmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

shanzone2001 said:


> I am going to drink a lot of beer and smoke a few packs of cigarettes. Then maybe throw on my bikini and hang out on a boat on the river....


All that with a baby on your hip?...you're such a *******...LOL


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2012)

Fowler must have some way to hypnotize people or something, everybody always going to Texas to get chained up in her root cellar then end up doing all the work while Fowler kicks back a 12 pack. I need lessons.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

zong said:


> Fowler must have some way to hypnotize people or something, everybody always going to Texas to get chained up in her root cellar then end up doing all the work while Fowler kicks back a 12 pack. I need lessons.


I have an opening next week, shall I schedule you in?...LOL


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2012)

Nah, if I learned *your* method, every time I hypnotized anybody, they'd go to your house and work and you'd somehow hypnotize me into buying your beer or something.
I do have one trick though. I can hypnotize women into being really really mean.
It's not a good trick, but, it's all I got


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Fowler said:


> So...Raven when are you coming to Texas, Hmmmmmmmmmm


I'm getting a hanky and getting you and Gnome to the Gulf. Oysters and beer for dinner every day of the year.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2012)

LOL. Parrothead


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

zong said:


> LOL. Parrothead


You just gained 100 coolness points in my book.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2012)

I need them. I'm still a couple thousand points in the negative, though.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

I've made it this far <-----------------------------------------> in Texas...which...by the size of Texas is really only this far <----> and I have to say.....I'm onto their game.

Immediately after crossing the border I noticed two things. Gas went up 20 cents and for at least the first 60 miles the road bed is...I don't know what to call it...it's asphalt...but it's more rough...but not....all I can say is I figure it is a surface they use to make more drag/traction...and I think it makes vehicles use more gas....I'm sure it's an evil plot.

I am at destination one with something like 23 chicks and my huge dog..in a pink truck....can't miss me...even if you wanna LOL


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

gin and tonics all around! oh wait...that already happened....that's right. I just read what I wrote..yes I am more than 60 miles into Texas. I would say exactly where I am but I'm pretty sure it's a secret and even if it isn't...the way I got here really isn't on a map. And if it is I'm sure I'd get ya'll lost.

Cicadas don't have accents....ever notice that?


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Tommyice said:


> Girl when are you gonna have that baby?


Soon I hope! I am 37 weeks.

(And to the folks that took me seriously, I was just joking about the beer, etc.)


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Raven12 said:


> Cool. I will be visiting a remote lake, playing music, building a fire, watching scary 70s movies, and trying to get some ornamental peppers established.


Scratch the ornamental peppers. I started cloning two regulars that I have now.


----------



## gaucli (Nov 20, 2008)

Gonna try to get the rest of my peppers canned..then my green beans..just made 8 loaves of zucchini bread..started at 5 am baking it. Would like to get everything done by this evening so I can relax and watch the nascar race.


----------



## gaucli (Nov 20, 2008)

shanzone2001 said:


> Soon I hope! I am 37 weeks.
> 
> (And to the folks that took me seriously, I was just joking about the beer, etc.)


When is your due date Shannon?

I am sure a nice cold beer would really taste good to you right now..but just think how good it will taste afterwards!:happy::buds::buds:


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

The girl in the pink dress in the pink truck arrived at destination two....a backwoods homestead. The dog is living it up in the creek....I'm sweatin in the shade lol.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Took my awesome grandson's to the Ranger game so they could see the Minnesota twins play. We got there earley and watch the twins practice and both boys had baseballs come right at them!! Then they got autographs on their baseballs...it was awesome we had a good time.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Too cute, Fowler! Did you teach him to stick out his tongue??? lol

I am heading out to take Maggie for some riding lessons on her new horse. We hope to get him here in the next few weeks but wanted her to have some bonding/instruction time on him first.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I wanna see you get on a horse...LOL!!!!


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Nice job, Fowler. Bringing 'em up right to be anti-UT fans.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

shanzone2001 said:


> Too cute, Fowler! Did you teach him to stick out his tongue??? lol
> 
> I am heading out to take Maggie for some riding lessons on her new horse. We hope to get him here in the next few weeks but wanted her to have some bonding/instruction time on him first.


New baby and a new horse?!?! You a brave woman Shan.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

My Martin's bulbils came in the mail Friday! Yay!! Got ~130 bulbils. More than 100 Martin's, the rest rocambole, with _no_ super tiny ones. Time to prep a new grdn bed. 

The book I ordered, "The Encyclopedia of Country Living" by Carla Emery came the same day. Packed with tons of great stuff! I was looking for something that had all kinds of topics in one place and found a bunch of recommendations by people on an old thread. Really looking forward to learning from this classic!


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Tommyice said:


> New baby and a new horse?!?! You a brave woman Shan.


Crazy, not brave!!! :shocked:


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

shanzone2001 said:


> Crazy, not brave!!! :shocked:


but you are a rincess:rincess::bow:....:nana:.....:nana:


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Raven12 said:


> Bringing 'em up right to be anti-UT fans.


Hey What you talking about Willis?


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

tambo said:


> Hey What you talking about Willis?


Lol. Don't get your Orange and White panties in a knot. That hand symbol is a slam on the _other_ UT.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Raven12 said:


> Lol. Don't get your Orange and White panties in a knot. That hand symbol is a slam on the _other_ UT.


Would that be U of Toledo? Orange & white panties? With lace? Now yer talkin!


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Raven12 said:


> Lol. Don't get your Orange and White panties in a knot. That hand symbol is a slam on the _other_ UT.


Will good because when orange and white panties with lace get in a bunch they are very uncomfortable. Makes me irritable. :duel:


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

tambo said:


> Will good because when orange and white panties with lace get in a bunch they are very uncomfortable. Makes me irritable. :duel:


tambo! Now you're just being mean...teasing like that.


----------



## trish4prez (Jul 9, 2006)

I spent the weekend with my parents and my sweet grandma. Sometimes I give thought to moving back to be closer to them, then I remember why I moved away. Grandma is 92, and I have a hard time leaving each time i visit.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

My sons and their children ... Eli and Adelaide Rose...


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Well I left for Texas last weekend. I'm still in Texas and going to a blues festival in Dallas this weekend then maybe to the ocean....maybe. What do all ya'll (<--see that? I'm in Texas ) have planned?


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

Howdy Y'ALL! Welcome to Texas! Plenty to see and do here.

It is Wednesday, so it's too early for plans for this weekend, too late in the week to remember what I did last weekend. So, that's about it! lol

Have Fun!


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Pop and I are going up to WV. Im going by my cabin for the first time in almost a year, going to grab my canoe, rototiller and a few other things, and we will attend a very old reunion in Rowelsburg on Sun.. Looking forward to a good time and seeing if the bears or meth heads have recked my cabin.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

lets hope your canoe and rototiller are still there. these days it seems nothing is too hot or too heavy for them to carry off. i left my old 4-wheeler out by the barn with the keys in her hoping someone would take it. been there 2 weeks. it's funny. things i wouldn't want them to touch like the ladder on the shed and my blueberries they take off with. ~Georgia.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

The cabin is 7/10 mile up a pretty rough road that is private property. I don't know. I'll see when I get there. I never had a problem when I lived there, but once they figured out I was gone, anyone's guess. The tiller is at some friend's house. I'm more concerned about my still, that has a lot of stainless steel and copper.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Well I am curious how it all ends for you Vicker. So let us know if it is okay.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I'll let y'all know. I expected to be bank and forth, but it worked out different. The only way up there is through the neighbor at the bottom's yard. I'm optimistic. Most of my cast iron cookware is up there too. We'll see.


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

vicker said:


> The cabin is 7/10 mile up a pretty rough road that is private property. I don't know. I'll see when I get there. I never had a problem when I lived there, but once they figured out I was gone, anyone's guess. The tiller is at some friend's house. I'm more concerned about my still, that has a lot of stainless steel and copper.



I can dig it. Yeah, hope that old boat is still there along with them other possibles.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

Back to weekend plans...

A customer who has been a friend for 2 years and wanted me to meet his new lady friend before I left Brrrhio invited me to a family cookout with both of his adult kids and grandkids on Friday since just a dinner with the 2 of them didn't seem possible. 

I'm dreading it because I'm pretty antisocial these days but I'm kinda locked into it. Bill is a wonderful man (hey any guy who keeps insisting I can't be older than 35 has my heart. ) I could take my bikini and swim at the HOA pool--the 1 I've weeded for 3 years--but probably won't. I suspect since this is her 1st meeting with his family, I can help her since we're both strangers to them--I'm just the weeding lady--she's much more. But at the worst we can talking gardening--she works for HD in that department.

2 hours is my limit. Then I'm back to packing...


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

katydidagain said:


> Back to weekend plans...
> 
> A customer who has been a friend for 2 years and wanted me to meet his new lady friend before I left Brrrhio invited me to a family cookout with both of his adult kids and grandkids on Friday since just a dinner with the 2 of them didn't seem possible.
> 
> ...


well get out there and strut ya stuff lady.......:happy2:


----------



## trish4prez (Jul 9, 2006)

My plans for this weekend start with trying to get out of Atlanta this afternoon with DragonCon, a Braves game, and two other conventions starting today, then trying to avoid the Nascar crowds that will be invading my little town all weekend. I expect a long commute tonight.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I played with my grandsons last night, they even dug up an old rotted stump for their nana...LOL

Me and my youngest grandson.












He drove the tractor while the other boys dug up the stump...LOL



















I found a worm nana...LOL





















My 89 yr old grandma, my son, DIL, and 2 oldest grandsons. We have 5 generations!!!


----------



## celticfalcon (Jan 7, 2005)

all the other tenants are heading north.im staying here.prolly mow the yard.todays payday,so i might buy a steak and cook it on the grill sunday.
prolly head uptown(8 blocks) for bfast tomorrow.maybe stop and have a drink.
might try to give the cat from hell a bath.lol that will be fun.
other than that nothin
should be a peacefull weekend,except for the cat.
hope you all have a safe and blesses weekend.
tom


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

My plans this weekend are to go out to the deer camp ... 3500+ acres of God's beautiful land ... not far from my home ... less than five miles outside of Buffalo Gap.

This is our annual "working weekend" at the camphouse ... building onto decks, cleaning, repairing, stocking the kitchen, etc ... 

My deer blind was finished last night.



































Now just gotta go find the perfect spot ... pics to come next week.

:donut:


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

And I am hoping to see "why not" while she is in Texas!

:donut:


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

glazed said:


> :donut:
> 
> And I am hoping to see "why not" while she is in Texas!
> 
> :donut:


:thumb:
Sure enough, we'll swing it somehow. My friend and her hubby are off trailriding and the dog and I are getting settled. They spoil themselves with one of those body shower deals...I just got my lesson on all the controls. This is going to be an awesome shower lol.

Then we are off for a whirlwind tour of Ft.Worth and to see her sister and whatever else they have planned. After about a week of being in the silent Piney Woods and previously being just in the laid back rurals of AR....this is going to be like sensory overload....but it will be fun.:happy2:


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Gardening, possible Isaac lockdown, and a date with Mr. Maybe.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2012)

Fowler, you look happy, well adjusted, and well frankly, normal.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2012)

Raven12 said:


> Gardening, possible Isaac lockdown, and a date with *Mr. Maybe*.


With a name like that, he should have his own radio talk show. Some guys got all the luck. Like that Dr. Doom guy. Cool name, AND a doctor! Mr. Maybe. Man...


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

zong said:


> Fowler, you look happy, well adjusted, and well frankly, normal.


What's normal? I hope I didnt just ruin my poo fairy image...LOL!!

Happy yes, I am given lots of love and I have lots of love to give.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2012)

Fowler said:


> What's normal? I hope I didnt just ruin my poo fairy image...LOL!!
> 
> Happy yes, I am given lots of love and I have lots of love to give.


All I got is lots of canned fruit and vegetables. Beer. And wine. Oh well. I ain't giving it away neither. I guess that's why I don't look happy and well adjusted. I done had the good stuff beat plum out of me.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

zong said:


> Fowler, you look happy, well adjusted, and well frankly, normal.


I am shocked that she has a child that old not to mention grandkids.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

zong said:


> *All I got is lots of canned fruit and vegetables. Beer. And wine.* Oh well. I ain't giving it away neither. I guess that's why I don't look happy and well adjusted. I done had the good stuff beat plum out of me.


And there is a downside to that???


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I dont let others define me, or beat me down. I will find away to be happy with, or without you. Life is too short and we were all born to just die. So I choose to be happy and give lots of love and happiness. The lucky person at the recieving end of my poo flinging better be wearing muck boots and hold on tight cause it's going to be a magical ride before I leave this earth.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Raven12 said:


> I am shocked that she has a child that old not to mention grandkids.


Why is that so shocking?


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

Why Not:

Where were you in the "piney woods" ... I go to Longview/Tyler often!

:donut:


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Raven12 said:


> I am shocked that she has a child that old not to mention grandkids.


If my memory serves me well, I think I'm only a few years older then you Raven.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2012)

Raven12 said:


> And there is a downside to that???


Not from where I stand. In front of the refrigerator door....


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

glaze have fun and be safe .hope you kill a giant buck come fall time.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Fowler said:


> I dont let others define me, or beat me down. I will find away to be happy with, or without you. Life is too short and we were all born to just die. So I choose to be happy and give lots of love and happiness. The lucky person at the recieving end of my poo flinging better be wearing muck boots and hold on tight cause it's going to be a magical ride before I leave this earth.



you rock lady....


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Fowler said:


> Why is that so shocking?


I assume it's due to your youthful appearance or antics...or both 

I got started early. I am not a grams yet but I'm sure it will show up one day. Most people when they know my age and then find out how old my daughter is...I can see them doing the math in their heads :happy2:



glazed said:


> :donut:
> 
> Why Not:
> 
> ...


Yes, yes I was.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

WhyNot said:


> I assume it's due to your youthful appearance or antics...or both


BOTH! Looks and spirit!


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2012)

Yeah, I was thinking for a while maybe I should stop picking on her, then I saw all that normal and everything, and realized, "she needs picking on!!"


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

You've got a good looking family Fowler...lots to be proud of. Really like those pics. It's good to see you without hair covering your face. 

I like the one with you holding your youngest grandbaby. It's hard to tell which one of his parents he favors. Which do you think?

BTW: Normal is good. Normal people set the stage for the narcissists to show their true colors.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks billy and everyone. The grandson I'm holding is my daughters son. She is not in the pitcures, but he looks just like his daddy!!...LOL and mischievous like his nana.!!! actually my whole family has a quirky mischievous sense of humor, except for my mom.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

they are so sweet Fowler and you do look young and happy. people are no doubt shocked at what i do. even my son thinks i shouldn't be ripping through the woods like a wild woman but he wouldn't say it not to me anyway. i'm not anywhere near ready for a rocker yet. keep doing what ever you're doing. i would sure love to have those grandkids. that alone would keep me feeling young. ~Georgia.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks newfieannie, they are a handful and I wouldnt trade it for anything. Being a grandma is the best!!.....I just wish I had the energy they do...LOL

Here's my SIL, my youngest grandson looks just like him I hope he doesnt end up talking like him (he's from NY)....LOL!!! I'm in trouble now from all my NY friends....LOL!!!


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

What?????????????????????


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Vickie44 said:


> What?????????????????????


ROFL:bow: Righteous...RRIIGHTTEOUSSS!!:rock:

OH...Sorry Vickie:kiss::nana::nana::nanner:


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I am working all weekend. Which sucks because I have to work nights AGAIN dang it! I have to work every other weekend but it's usually on day shift. I'm just glad to have a job. Said with sarcasm. 

Glaze you are a lucky woman to have a place like that to hunt and a blind like that to hunt out of. I am sitting here green with envy.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

Thank you, tambo! Yes ma'am, I am very blessed ... blessed beyond measure!

I really will try to take some pictures of the land, and the deer blinds, this weekend ... I don't have a camera, and just use my simple cell phone, so the quality may not be the best. 

Sometimes, though, the cell phone pics I take do surprise me ... for instance, some of the sunrises and sunsets ... oh my goodness, breath-taking.

I am about to head out there ... I hope all of y'all have a wonderful weekend, friends.

((hug))

:donut:


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i have already done a lot of what i was planning. went out to my place this morning. mowed everything. threw some more stuff out of the barn. (got stuck in road construction for an hour) came back in here. mowed and clipped everything. chased rabbits out of the yard(that wasn't on my list). i usually go out to the country on sat or sun but this is slaughter weekend so i'm staying put. lots of food etc so i dont have to go out until next week. ~Georgia.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Fowler said:


> Here's my SIL, my youngest grandson looks just like him I hope he doesnt end up talking like him (he's from NY)....LOL!!! I'm in trouble now from all my NY friends....LOL!!!


Uh Uh Oh fuggettaboutit.

(got a shank with your name on it cookie)


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

I'm gonna be working the canner all weekend. Dad's coming home from my brother's with, literally, a truckload of produce--tomatoes (roma and beefsteak), potatoes, carrots, beets, onions, garlic, peppers. Tomorrow I better run out a get more jars and lids. Luckily ACE hardware stores have them on sale this weekend.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

Was supposed to work a short day; I finished at 4:20! Then headed to the cookout 20 miles away. Bill's concerns that his new lady "more than friend now" would be uncomfortable were unfounded. (Just in case I didn't show, he'd invited a single male neighbor--or did he have an ulterior motive?) 

The 2 of us made conversation with everyone but Barb fit right in. She'd brought her brother and sister. It turned out everyone knew everyone or someone or shared some place in Cleveland. (More than 6 degrees I think.) Barb's sister and brother even had a recent meetup with Bill's daughter's ex! My attendance was sooooo unnecessary for them but important for me--no family gathering in my past was so delightfully kind.

When I was leaving, Juli (Bill's daughter), and I chatted for a few minutes. "My brother insists they're just friends--I'm not so sure."

Should I spill or not?

"Juli, I'm here because I have a feeling things changed a few weeks ago."

"I'm so happy for Dad."

I'm glad I went. Didn't hit the pool but had a nice meal and great conversation.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

If any of you ever go through Ft. Worth you MUST go here FRED'S TEXAS CAFE

I had the bacon mushroom burger...bring a bib and remember you have utensils..cuz you'll need them.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

This weekend is going to be spent doing all the things I should have been doing all along, like cleaning out my garden and rotilling it. I had two loads of barkmulch brought and one load of gravel that I plan to put around so we don't have a mud bath one it starts raining. then it is mowing, weekend, gardening and cleaning and that is how I plan to spend my holiday weekend. 

Last weekend was great, hiked all over the Lava Beds with my bouncer boy guy friend, did go to the Pow Wow, did go to Collier State Park and hiked around, and drove all over where I grew up as a child. Oh and I did find the property that I was looking at buying, that and then some. I have HUGE mixed feelings about the whole thing. 
I did go the the club that I was excited about going to and had fun I think? I actually don't know because I don't remember to much about that whole adventure. And I think I am still trying to recover from it all.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Going to the fall festival called Bad to the bone. We used to have a mushroom festival in October. Now a group is trying to buy the property along the falls so it has become a fundraiser. Different vibe but everyone comes together for a good time and some good music....James


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

as i mentioned i already did the outside work yesterday. today i cleaned the living room. walls,ceiling etc. hung new drapes. cleaned the windows inside and out. (i hate windows but someone has to do them) washed all the sheets and blankets.made some garden soup and an apricot coffeecake for supper. tomorrow i plan to start at the dining room(depending on what's on TCM.) since i have to stay off the road i might as well get the fall cleaning done. ~Georgia.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

jwal10 said:


> Going to the fall festival called Bad to the bone.


Come on, James. With a name like that you have to explain what it is all about.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

jwal10 said:


> Going to the fall festival called Bad to the bone. We used to have a mushroom festival in October. Now a group is trying to buy the property along the falls so it has become a fundraiser. Different vibe but everyone comes together for a good time and some good music....James


James, where is this fall festival? I am curious being Oregon and all?


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

Well..this morning I took myself out for breakfast, then went to furniture place and put a couch in lay-away, (which felt weird, coz I never buy anything new, but am trying to build up credit) then stopped at old roommate's place but he wasnt' there. Then tonight I went to see the Marigold Hotel at the dollar theater, (really good I thought) and then ordered pizza. This was NOT my typical Saturday, but seemed to work for me anyway.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Barbecue and a lot more - Polk County Itemizer-Observer


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

I don't ever make plans.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

jwal10 said:


> Barbecue and a lot more - Polk County Itemizer-Observer



That is so cool, James. Those BBQ contests are huge around here. I hope you had a good time.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

jwal10 said:


> Barbecue and a lot more - Polk County Itemizer-Observer


James, are you close to Fall Creek Fish Hatchery by any chance?


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

glazed said:


> :donut:
> 
> My plans this weekend are to go out to the deer camp ... 3500+ acres of God's beautiful land ... not far from my home ... less than five miles outside of Buffalo Gap.
> 
> ...


:donut:

Working on the "pics from this weekend" now ... and whew! How much do y'all want to see?

:donut:


----------



## indianjoe (Jan 12, 2011)

Are ya kidding??


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

cindilu said:


> James, are you close to Fall Creek Fish Hatchery by any chance?


No, I live in the town of Falls City. West of Monmouth, S.W. of Salem....James


Falls City, OR : The Luckimute falls. 2 blocks from downtown photo, picture, image (Oregon) at city-data.com


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Will this work day never end???!??!?!??!?!


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Or week, this has been the longest week of my life :shocked: I have worked 10-12 hr days with no days off except the hangover day which technically does not count...LOL


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Fowler said:


> Or week, this has been the longest week of my life :shocked: I have worked 10-12 hr days with no days off except the hangover day which technically does not count...LOL


I feel for you because Monday I start a twelve day stretch. At least some of mine will be 8hr. days. And there will be no nights this month thank goodness.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

I am going to have to rip out some fencing in order to save some money. Fencer already has 4.5 hours on me for taking out most of it. That is more than I wanted to spend but about what I expected. What is left is just some electric wire and one short row of 6 X 6 old wire. Since it is suppose to be cooler this weekend I THINK I can handle what's left. He started the wire today and it is looking sharp.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Studying for anatomy/biology exam next week on the endocrine and urinary systems, and water/electrolyte balance. I'm memorizing hormones, where and when they are secreted, by what organ, what they effect, which hormones are antagonistic with which hormones.........fun, fun!  I got a paddle for my canoe today. Maybe I'll slip away for a while on Sunday.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Beardo and I played bingo at the huge arts and craft expo going on. Most of it was your regular "not interested" sort of craft stuff. But there were at least a few artists that blew me away. The guy that has a Phd. in Rustology...he was awesome. Loved his stuff...I cannot even really describe his art other than awesome. He makes things that you don't fully see until you contemplate it a while.

For instance, I looked at one of his scultpures for a while and it took me a good three minutes to realize it originally started its journey as a sprinkler. The man makes rusted barbedwire look like anything but and then you suddenly go, "OMG that's freaking barbed wire!" wow. I did not take my camera, because...ask anyone...I'm really bad with the camera and remembering pictures.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

Working tomorrow in the office at work; doing some retooling of procedures because I, as a stranger to how it's done there with some experience in other businesses, can (already have--they are using my software suggestion and loving it!) bring a different perspective. 

Hoping I've made a good contact to help me get a truck that will take me out of Brrrhio for good. (2 trips so, if I want my stuff, I can't avoid returning to Hell Operator.) A little house I was watching wasn't purchased on the 1st round so I'm hoping to bid on it and praying that .21 acres will be mine. (Won't know until next Wednesday.) Less than 1000 sq ft and only 2 BRs and 1 BA so my owner occupant competition is either single or a couple with 1 child--probably. I want this so much! Gentle thoughts?


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

We had a storm blow thru here last night. It blew a tree across my dog's pen squishing it non repairable. So I guess I will be doing tree removal and pen installation.


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

Well.. so far all I've done is go out to a good Mexican place, and ate shrimp and scallop enchaladas, washed down with a Margarita.  Not a bad way to kick off the weekend!


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Pouring now and rain for the rest of the day. Sat will be a washout. Lol.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

I'm spending the weekend at a sportsman's outdoor thing in Imlay City, MI selling trees and raffle tickets for the conservation district. This has been a real experience for me, not being that much of a hunter. If it flys, walks, runs, swims or burrows you can get whatever you need to kill and drag it out of the woods and cook it here! The bonus, there is a circus size tent full of all kinds of hunting dog puppies. So far I've kept control, last thing I need is a red hound **** dog pup, but they are SOOOOO cute!! 

A water dog competition is going on all weekend. Chain saw artists crafting beautiful works of art and any kind of clothing you could want that has to do with HUNTING and FISHING and Trapping. Pretty darn cool!!


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i haven't done that much today. just loafing really .i went out to weed a bit and slipped on the wet grass and went flat on my back in the rock garden landing on a large pointy rock in the middle of my back. i'm trying to only breathe in spurts.

i did make a lovely pear loaf before all this and made up a spread of butter,icing sugar ,some orange and rum. already ate 2 pieces. i need to get out to the cottage tomorrow but i suppose i'll be black and blue by then . no matter there is a thunderstorm expected anyway. ~Georgia.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Went and looked at some RV's today and a short bus. That's right...a school short bus. I have too many ideas. We'll see what happens. But a wonderful weather day...it was so good it was basically orgasmic after suffering most of the summer with either 104 or 114 temps. There was like no noticeable humidity and it was so mild...omg...


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

WhyNot said:


> Went and looked at some RV's today and a short bus. That's right...a school short bus. I have too many ideas. We'll see what happens. But a wonderful weather day...it was so good it was basically orgasmic after suffering most of the summer with either 104 or 114 temps. There was like no noticeable humidity and it was so mild...omg...


Christopher McCandless. Think about it.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

I'll look him up and think about it...does he also have huge dreams and only 30 bucks in his bank account? LOL


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

oh no..he was the dude that went and poisoned himself on wild potato plants and died....come on now...I know more about plants than that one...but I DID look at a bus today.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

WhyNot said:


> I'll look him up and think about it...does he also have huge dreams and only 30 bucks in his bank account? LOL


Umm...he did.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Whynot, I am only playing with you.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

I am getting ready to go out and go dancing with a girlfriend of mine and my x step daughter, and I guess a cousin of mine will be there. Chance McKinney will be there also and so music is on the menu. So I will be dancing the night away. 

https://www.facebook.com/thezoo.roseburgoregon

I guess he is country music, not my top choice, but oh well, music is music.


----------

